# Anyone receive a letter from AIB looking for hard copies of identification documentat



## norejon (7 Nov 2013)

Did anyone receive a letter from AIB -RE cUSTOMER RECORDS UPDATE . They are looking for hard copies of identification documentation  examples include driers licence , passport
This seems like an unusual request


----------



## Feemar5 (7 Nov 2013)

*AIB letters*

Yes have received letter - have been customer for 40 years.My son who is a student also has received a letter and submitted copy of his passport but it was returned  as " not clear enough".      I dont intend to submit anything.


----------



## Renter7 (7 Nov 2013)

norejon said:


> Did anyone receive a letter from AIB -RE cUSTOMER RECORDS UPDATE . They are looking for hard copies of identification documentation  examples include driers licence , passport
> This seems like an unusual request



I think it is normal enough. They need to have ID on file for all customers, including customers who have been with bank for years. My Mom got similar letter and I told her to drop copy into bank, if genuine it will reach the right person.


----------



## hippy1975 (8 Nov 2013)

I received one of these also, I wasn't surprised as my account with them is 20 yrs old, so wasn't surprised they were looking for up to date ID.  In my work I have at times also had to send these letters, financial institutions are required to prove they have verified the identity of their customers in line with Anti Money-Laundering Regulations.

I understand people being cautious though, if concerned you should always phone the bank to make sure the letter and return address are bona fide


----------



## 44brendan (8 Nov 2013)

All banks are required to comply with customer identification legislation. i.e. copy of passport/driving licence and utility bill with adress etc. Central Bank governs this legislation and are auditing banks to ensure that it is complied with.


----------



## Lucille (8 Nov 2013)

That's interesting about the copies being returned as 'not clear'.

I submitted a scanned passport copy for my daughter as she is abroad and it was returned. I can't see anything unclear about it so it's not on the top of my to-do list anymore.

AIB stated that 'this will not impact on the normal working of the account' or some such statement.


----------



## Cannon (14 Nov 2013)

Just a word of caution when posting money laundering documentation to any of the Banks. It might be useful to send registered post, as although the banks are offering FREE POST when sending in this documentation, it can and does (as in my case) get lost in the post, and then you are left feeling that someone out there has a lot of knowledge on you. Not a nice feeling.


----------



## SarahMc (15 Nov 2013)

44brendan said:


> Central Bank governs this legislation and are auditing banks to ensure that it is complied with.


Not just banks it seems, I got the same letter from Prize Bond company. Tbh I didn't bother sending anything in, I'll do it when I win the big prize.


----------

